# PowerMac et chaînes SCSI !...



## FredStrasbourg (12 Mai 2004)

Salut à tous.

J'ai récupéré une carte adaptec Ultra SCSI 39160 et un disque dur à cette norme de marque Quantum 10000 t/min de 18 Go.
Je l'ai monté dans mon G4 867 sous X.3.3, j'ai redémaré, mais le disque ne monte pas.
Il est bien reconnu dans Apple System Profiler, la carte aussi, mais le disque n'apparaît pas dans utilitaires disques lorsque je veux le formater.
J'ai redémarré sous OS 9, et là le disque monte sans problème, preuve que mon montage n'est pas en cause.

Y'a-t-il une solution pour que je puisse utiliser ce disque sur mon mac (un disque à 10000 tours offre une vitesse de travail non négligeable, non?) voire même, suprême bonheur, de pouvoir booter dessus sous X ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Goliath (4 Juin 2004)

Salut la tribu!
Je possède un Powerbook G3 et je voudrai y relier mon vieux scan qui lui a comme branchement le scsi à 50 broches, ce qui n'est pas les cas pour le Powerbook. Quel type d'adaptateur faut-il?

Merci!


----------



## Langellier (4 Juin 2004)

Bonjour

Il vous faut 
soit un cordon scsi50/HDI30 (photo jointe),
soit un adaptateur HDI30 pour cordon scsi50-25.





Le plus simple est le premier, mais je ne sais où le trouver.


----------



## golf (5 Juin 2004)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> ...mais je ne sais où le trouver.


Prends contact avec Komelec...


----------



## Goliath (8 Juin 2004)

Merci!


----------



## Nihao (20 Juin 2004)

Attention j'ai aussi un pbook et j'ai un adaptateur...
Bon sous OS 9 le scanner AGAFA 1236 et le graveur yamaha 4416 scsi y a pas de probleme ils sont bien reconnu .
Par contre sous OS X c'est plus chaud : le graveur apres maintes peripetie fonctionne (mais c'est assez curieux le mode de fonctionnement : il faut demarrer avec le graveur allumé contenant un CD, puis lorsque le systeme affiche un message comme quoi le disque n'est pas reconnu il faut éteindre le graveur, puis cliquer sur ignorer et la on peut rallumer le graveur... et là c'est bon , c'est le hasard si j'y suis arrivé ...)
Pour le scanner par contre je'aimerais bien que ca marche mais pour l'instant niet. 
Voila si tu peux booter sous OS 9 tu peux investir dans un adaptateur ...


----------



## blackhole (2 Août 2004)

il faut modifier le firmware de ton mac, regarde sur le site d'adaptec.


----------



## golf (2 Août 2004)

Attention, quand on parle firmware il faut être prudent, précis et aussi mettre des liens...
Sinon, une telle intervention ne sert à rien


----------



## Lezard (19 Août 2004)

Bonjour
J'ai un powerMac G3 blanc bleu 350 avec MacOsX
Mon graveur n'est pas reconnu pas MacOsX
Que dois-je faire pour qu'il soit reconnu ?
Je suis allé sur le site de Teac : ils n'ont pas de driver pour MacOsX
J'ai appelé la hotline Teac en Allemagne. Ils me disent que le graveur devrait être reconnu par MacOsX
Lorsque je redémarre sous MacOs 9, il est reconnu.

Merci à quiconque pourra me proposer des solutions


----------



## golf (19 Août 2004)

Tu utilises quelle carte scsi ?

9 inclut, par défaut,  les pilotes scsi, pas X


----------



## moon (25 Septembre 2004)

salut

je veux juste témoigner du fait que j'ai acheté un adaptateur scsi/usb2
(120 ¤ avec les droits de douane+TVA, dix jours d'attente)
et que ce dernier fonctionne nickel avec mon scanner agfa T1200
je dois ajouter que j'utilise Silverfast SE (40¤) comme logiciel de scan
le tout se branche à chaud et marche super !

ps : je suis sous OS 10.3.5 avec un PBook 12" /1Ghz

l'adaptateur :
(à noter que j'ai essayé le ratoc FR1SX scsi/firewire qui fontionne très mal et que j'ai retourné)
http://www.ratocsystems.com/english/products/subpages/u2scx.html

donc, toutes celles et ceux qui ont du "vieux" matos scsi qu'ils on payé une fortune...

voilà
@+


----------



## Mac Mag' (2 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

Un ami m'a fait cadeau récemment (entre autres) de 2 disques SCSI III si l'on se fie aux connecteurs :






Il m'a également fait don d'un adaptateur SCSI II-FireWire, conçu par Iomega pour pouvoir utiliser les lecteurs JAZ sur le port FireWire d'un Mac récent :









Je voudrais donc savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser le disque SCSI III (50Go à 7200 trs/min, ça vaut le coup !) suivant le schéma suivant : disque SCSI III-cable SCSI III/SCSI II-Adaptateur Iomega-Cable FireWire-iBook.

Merci d'avance,

Jérémy Hourdin


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

A priori, si tu as le câble, il n'y a pas de pb, le boîtier Iomega contient ce qu'il faut pour transcoder


----------



## Mac Mag' (2 Octobre 2004)

Hélas, c'est là qu'il y a un hic ; je ne sais pas où trouver un tel cable ! J'ai fouillé un peu mais n'ai pas trouvé de câble susceptible de correspondre à mes besoins ; il me faut en effet un cable SCSI II femelle d'un côté et femelle ou male SCSI III de l'autre    

Si vous savez où je peux m'en procurer, tenez-moi au courant surtout !

Jérémy.


----------



## golf (2 Octobre 2004)

Vas voir chez Komelec, dans les cordons scsi3 
Peut être on coup de fil...


----------



## Coco Bongo (9 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour. Je possède un scanner scsi agfa duoscan t1200 que je voudrais brancher sur mon powerbook sur le port usb. J'ai vu des adaptateurs usb->scsi à environ 100¤ dans le commerce et je souhaiterais en savoir un peu plus. 
-Me faudra-t-il des pilotes spéciaux pour le scan et l'adaptateur
- que me faudrat-t-il comme logiciel (vuescan ? fotolook ?)
- enfin dispose t-on du branchement à chaud ?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Décembre 2004)

celui ci demande un driver et ne parle pas du hot plug mais celui-là ne dmande pas de driver et est hotplug


----------



## mattthieu (9 Décembre 2004)

ne vaut il pas mieux acheter un nouveau scanner?
pour ce prix on peut avoir un epson qui monte plus haut en résolution et qui scanne les transparents et négatifs...


----------



## newMacuser (31 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour,
je voudrai savoir s'il existe un câble , un adaptateur pour relier mon imprimante laser équipée de SCSI avec mon nouveau mac équipé lui de USB et autres fire wire.merci de bien vouloir me répondre.


----------



## MarcMame (31 Décembre 2004)

Non. Il te faut impérativement installer une carte SCSI dans ton nouveau mac.


----------



## vailtony (3 Janvier 2005)

bonjour,
je possède un vieux scan avec un port SCSI et un emac flambant neuf. évidemment mon mac ne possède pas ce genre de connectique. quelqu'un connaîtrait-il une solution avec un lien ou je pourrai acheter très rapidement

merci d'avance et bonne année à toous


----------



## Psygod (21 Janvier 2005)

'lut

Une petite question :
J'ai une interface Digi 001 reliée via un cable PCI à une carte SCSI
Seulement pour des raisons pratiques, je vaix mixer un disque sur le PC d'un ami qui n'est pas équipé en carte SCSI

On a trouvé CECI  mais je voulais savoir si ttes les cartes SCSI etaient compatibles avec le Digi 001 et son cable PCI

Merci


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

Le plus sur pour les pbs de pilotes sous os X sont les cartes Adaptec qui a une gamme pour Mac et que l'on trouve, entre autre, chez Macway  

C'est pour quel Mac ?


----------



## golf (21 Janvier 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> ... sur le PC d'un ami ...


Excuses moi, c'est pour un pc ??
C'est pas vraiment le bon forum  :mouais:


----------



## Psygod (21 Janvier 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Excuses moi, c'est pour un pc ??
> C'est pas vraiment le bon forum  :mouais:



Je sais bien mais je connais aucun forum PC etant donné que je n'ai qu'un ordi à la maison et c un MAC ... je me suis dit peut etre que kelkun me répondrait ^


----------



## golf (22 Janvier 2005)

Psygod a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien mais je connais aucun forum PC etant donné que je n'ai qu'un ordi à la maison et c un MAC ... je me suis dit peut etre que kelkun me répondrait ^


Exceptionnellement j'ai laissé cela tel quel  :mouais: 
Une recherche "forum pc" sur Google donne quelques résultats : 


			
				Google a dit:
			
		

> Résultats 1 - 30 sur un total d'environ 7*810*000 pages en français pour forum pc.


 :rateau:


----------



## graph (31 Janvier 2005)

J'ai installé une carte scsi connect 2906 sur mon G4. Apparemment il ne la reconnait pas. 
Qui peut m'aider ?


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2005)

Des infos sur le site Adaptec !...


----------



## graph (31 Janvier 2005)

Je suis déjà allée sur Adaptec, mais pas de solution. En fait, la carte (et donc le scanner) sont reconnus seulement quand je démarre de OS 9 mais pas en OS X. Comment passer en OS X alors ?


----------



## Didier Coudry (6 Avril 2005)

graph a dit:
			
		

> J'ai installé une carte scsi connect 2906 sur mon G4. Apparemment il ne la reconnait pas.
> Qui peut m'aider ?



J'ai pu voir sur mon Powermac G4/400 qu'il faut choisir le bon port PCI, tous ne marchent pas pareil et éviter d'avoir d'autres cartes PCI en même temps.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

J'ai une carte SCSI adaptec 2940 pour PC en PCI, si je la met dans un power mac G4 400 ça marche ?


----------



## Tiobiloute (20 Avril 2005)

comme on dit ça ne coute rien d'essayer ... tu as regardé sur le site oueb d'adaptec si il existait des pilotes ??


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Tiobiloute a dit:
			
		

> comme on dit ça ne coute rien d'essayer ... tu as regardé sur le site oueb d'adaptec si il existait des pilotes ??



je vais aller voir mais, ... ça risque rien de mettre la carte PCI dans le Mac ?! sur ?, parceque j'ai deja grille un ibook en mettant une carte airport alors maintenant je fais attention ...

Mox.


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

Mox Folder a dit:
			
		

> ...ça risque rien de mettre la carte PCI dans le Mac ?! sur ?


Non, PCI est une norme précise surtout en ce qui concerne l'alimentation électrique de la carte.


----------



## golf (21 Avril 2005)

Apparemment, la 2940 ne fait pas partie de la gamme Adaptec pour Mac donc pas de pilote !...

C'est la Power Domain 2930U  qui est la bonne.


----------



## sinouette (29 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que les cartes SCSI existent pour les mac G4 ???
Est-ce risqué ????
Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## supermoquette (29 Janvier 2006)

Ça existe oui, mais pour quelle utilisation ?


----------



## golf (29 Janvier 2006)

sinouette a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que les cartes SCSI existent pour les mac G4 ???


Quel Mac G4 ?


----------



## sinouette (30 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça existe oui, mais pour quelle utilisation ?



Salut !
C'est pour utiliser un "vieux" scanner à négatif sur un Mac G4 bipro 1 GHz.
voilà ! merci


----------



## golf (31 Janvier 2006)

sinouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour utiliser un "vieux" scanner à négatif sur un Mac G4 bipro 1 GHz.


Lequel ?
Tu es sûr de trouver le bon pilote ?


----------



## sinouette (1 Février 2006)

Tu as raison, je ne trouve pas le bon pilote... je renonce !!!
Merci quand même !


----------



## golf (1 Février 2006)

sinouette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison, je ne trouve pas le bon pilote... je renonce !!!
> Merci quand même !


Donne quand même le scanneur


----------



## sinouette (1 Février 2006)

Alors, c'est un Minolta Dimage Scan Multi, en scsi (scanner à négatifs).
Je ne sais pas si tu as besoin d'autres précisions.
Voilà, merci !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

VueScan, payant, peut le faire d'après sa liste de compatibilité.


----------



## sinouette (11 Février 2006)

merci supermoquette !


----------



## gile (14 Février 2006)

j'avais installé lors de l'achat d'un G4 une carte Adaptec 2930. Elle est toujours dedans même si depuis je n'ai plus de périphériques SCSI (à l'époque scanner + lecteur jaz) ... En tout cas ça marchait très bien.


----------



## Tef71 (16 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Un ami a un problème avec son mac, un G4. Il utilisait MAC OSX 10.3.9 puis il est passé au Tiger et depuis sa carte SCSI n'est plus reconnue. Si quelqu'un a une info, elle est la bienvenue.

Merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2006)

J'a fais un sujet sur une bidouille qui marche bien. Mais je le retrouve plus 

edith : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=126182&highlight=scsi

Ça marche impecc' chez moi.


----------



## Tef71 (16 Février 2006)

Ah zut... Petite précision si nécessaire, la carte SCSI est une AVA 2906


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2006)

Devrait marcher aussi.


----------



## supermoquette (16 Février 2006)

J'ajouterais que je l'ai fais sur une orangemicro, puis une adaptec.


----------



## Tef71 (16 Février 2006)

Ok, je transmets l'info et je te tiens au courant.
Un grand merci Supermoquette


----------

